
CS50 Fair - TimJRobinson
https://live.cs50.net/
======
TimJRobinson
This is a live stream of Harvard / Yale computer science students final
projects. Begins in 30 minutes. Previous years are at:
[https://fair.cs50.net/](https://fair.cs50.net/)

